# Welcome back, Tango



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go Tango!!!Water must be getting really cold down there!!!BRRRRRR...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

she's so pretty and very lucky to have dedicated owners ready to swim with her!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tango is getting to be such a big beautiful girl! So glad she is feeling better!
Is she going to swim indoors once it's too cold?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

By November 5th, she'll be free to run&play as she please, which is good bc the water is getting cold here in Maine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture of Tango. You are very brave to get in the water with her to help keep her in the water. BRRRRR it must be cold in the water.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If anyone in Maine has an indoor pool for Tango, sign me up. It's freezing this morning!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wayto heal Tango. Such a pretty girl needs to run free.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to see that Tango is feeling better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tango is looking great. I'm glad she is continuing to improve. Very brave for you guys to be getting in the water to speed her recovery. It won't be long before you will be able to walk on the lakes.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Aw Jill she looks so happy and so beautiful. How happy I am for you both. As for indoor pools you may want to check around some of the horse hospitals and rehab centers. Many times they will allow dogs to use their hydrotherapy pools for dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful, Jill!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, she's a beautiful pupper! It's wonderful to hear that she is doing better. You really are troopers to get in that cold water with her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today's the day she might get freed for active duty because her elbows are looking great.
She will be so happy if she can play with Tally again. I wonder if it will take years for her clipped shoulders and legs tyo catch up with the rest of her coat lol?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome Back To The Active World Sweetheart. You're A Doll !!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For all the pups out there on the forum with elbow dysplasia at the moment, Tango says that though she had grade III FCP, she chased seagulls on the beach today!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Yay for Tango! Bet she loved that!


----------

